# Liberal preppers vs ....well...the rest of us.



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Much of the prepping talk around here is on the point of view of what we as preppers should be doing. We talk about protecting ourselves from mobs, gangs, and government that might fall to corruption.

But what about the other civilians in our community? Some of them are very liberal. Some of them are card carrying liberals. Some of them will hate and undermine everything that we are doing.

HOWEVER, we should not assume that none of them are preppers. That would be reckless of us to assume that only friendlies are prepping, correct?

wow, that kind of opens up a lot of new thoughts, right? 

What will liberal preppers do different than myself? How will their actions affect mine? What kind of conniving evil schemes are they plotting that might benefit them greatly and possibly screw me up in the process? What sort of counter preps, should I be considering?

If I could understand them better, than I could be better prepared, yes? 

I guess "I am saying, Please help me understand them better.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Two of our best friends are as liberal as it gets (They spent the summer on a march across the nation for climate change awareness) and yet they are preppers.

They prep because they are concerned about the climate turning south on us in a hurry. They honestly believe we are in the last 20 years of quickly deteriorating livability. I'm not here to argue the point, I am just saying what they believe. They are as liberal as you can get, but they are also people of good character... they don't lie, they don't cheat, they don't steal, and they don't demagogue. 

Our area also has a commune and a nationally known ecovillage built around sustainable living. They are preppers without even knowing it, and take liberal to a whole new level.

I am a card-carrying Libertarian myself (not one of those phony-ass self-proclaimed conservatives pretending to be Libertarians like Rand Paul), so I am half-liberal. I believe that we should solve our problems keeping first in mind that whatever solution we come up with should enhance our freedoms, not restrict them....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't know man... I always considered liberals to be foolish, and I consider prepping to be smart sooo... it's kind of like oil and water. Liberals and prepping. Somebody prove me wrong?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I've just never thought of the words liberal and prepper going together


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well salty just proved it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I never considered the possibility. I always just figured there were preppers. Then there were realistic knock down targets...


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> I've just never thought of the words liberal and prepper going together


Taken from a study student news daily...

Liberals believe in government action to achieve equal opportunity and equality for all. It is the duty of the government to alleviate social ills and to protect civil liberties and individual and human rights. Believe the role of the government should be to guarantee that no one is in need. Liberal policies generally emphasize the *need for the government to solve problems.*

Conservatives believe in personal responsibility, limited government, free markets, individual liberty, traditional American values and a strong national defense. Believe the role of government should be to provide people the freedom necessary to pursue their own goals. Conservative policies generally emphasize empowerment *of the individual to solve problems.*

Prepping would be the individual solving a possible problem.... so those that claim "liberal" may actually need to be educated to the doctrine they believe they are subscribed to.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought that liberals counted on the Government to take care of them no matter what.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

The liberals that I have had contact with ridicule preppers as gap toothed in-bred doom sayers. In my opinion you can be a prepper and face the coming problems or you can be a liberal and stick your head in the sand but you cant do both......humans are not wired that way.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If you just listen to the news and don't actually mix with people who don't agree with you all of the time you can really get "locked in" on one viewpoint. 

It's like the resonant feedback that eventually tore apart the Tacoma Narrows bridge years ago, only mentally.

Not all liberals are "the government will fix everything" people... they may think that the best answer is for "sharing" of resources, but until that happens they realize they are on their own.

SO... they share their OWN resources, they form co-ops with each other to provide services/tools/skills they don't have. They use barter because it's a low-impact way of getting something done. They choose to be sustainable because they believe it will make the world a better place to live, and in doing so they stop buying food shipped half way around the world, instead relying on what they and their neighbors grow in their back yards.

There are different kinds of liberals, and if you go by what's on TV or what those idiot conservatives blowhards on the radio spout day-in, day-out then yes, all liberals are idiots.

Here's a hint though, I've been saying it over and over.

THE MEDIA LIES.

Please understand that, please take that to heart from a man who has worked in the media for 30+ years...

THEY LIE... ALL OF THEM. EVERY ONE.

That includes the talk show hosts, the news reporters, the editors, all of them. They fit the facts to serve their agenda.

Free your minds my friends, free your life of them. There's a lot of really amazing people out there who just plain have a different opinion that you do, or that I do... and, you know, if you listen to what they say some of it actually makes a lot of sense (at least from their point of view, I am not saying I agree with it... it just makes sense to them, it's not all just idiocy).

When I hear somebody in the media say "everybody who is a Democrat/Republican/Conservative/Liberal/Whatever is an idiot" I know that I can safely discount anything that comes out of this person's mouth because THEY are LIAR and probably an idiot as well. 

There's a reason I don't listen to the news, it's all a pack of lies designed for one purpose... to sell you something. Period. There's a reason I don't listen to those blowhards on the radio, they LIE to sell you something. 

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> If you just listen to the news and don't actually mix with people who don't agree with you all of the time you can really get "locked in" on one viewpoint.
> 
> It's like the resonant feedback that eventually tore apart the Tacoma Narrows bridge years ago, only mentally.
> 
> ...


THIS!!! Good to see a level headed, rational person around here!! hehe
I'm in love!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I ask this seriously Mishie, (I think you and I are "friends" and we both laugh pretty hard at the same stuff...we generally appreciate much of the same humor etc, but I think we are on opposite ends of certain "surface type" politics)

So again, not being a smart ass I'm serious, what are your motivations in becoming prepared?


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I prep for my family and community because i really believe no one can survive a shtf issue without the knowledge of rebuilding some sort of community,with some sort of leaders to help guide things and help others who for some reason can't like my friend who lost both legs to i.e.d in Iraq. I dont believe in handouts to the lazy but i believe goverment has a responsibility to the disabled and children so i guess im liberal to a point.and I have no plans to undermine any ones prepping


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I ask this seriously Mishie, (I think you and I are "friends" and we both laugh pretty hard at the same stuff...we generally appreciate much of the same humor etc, but I think we are on opposite ends of certain "surface type" politics)
> 
> So again, not being a smart ass I'm serious, what are your motivations in becoming prepared?


It's all good, babe!! People can ask me anything they want.  (You might not get the answer you want. hehe)

Why do I want to be prepared? I would say mostly from the fear of natural disasters (and maybe a zombie apocalypse...hehe) . For instance, the snow storm in Buffalo could of easily been where I live. I want to have extra supplies to sustain a comfortable life till the emergency is over. I also have fears about the two nuke plants that are within 3 hours of me. Terrorist attacks? In those cases I would possibly have to leave my house, a long with tons of other people. I would like to think I'm more prepared than most of the people I know in the real world. WHY??* Because I love my family.* 

I also prep because I like being my own source of food. I grow a great deal of our foods in the warmer months. I like the idea of knowing exactly what I'm eating. 

Now as far as our differences in politics...I fight both sides of the line trying to find some kind of truth. I'm never going to be someone that comes on here and just agrees to agree. If someone comes on here spouting off...I will probably try to discredit them if my own research on the matter differs. In the end, I'm looking for the truth, not just someone throwing FOXNews talking points at me. lol

LOVE!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> What will liberal preppers do different than myself?


They will be intimidated out of all they have prepped, and likely be killed because most of then don't believe civilians should own firearms or defend themselves. That's what the police are for...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> It's all good, babe!! People can ask me anything they want.  (You might not get the answer you want. hehe)
> 
> Why do I want to be prepared? I would say mostly from the fear of natural disasters (and maybe a zombie apocalypse...hehe) . For instance, the snow storm in Buffalo could of easily been where I live. I want to have extra supplies to sustain a comfortable life till the emergency is over. I also have fears about the two nuke plants that are within 3 hours of me. Terrorist attacks? In those cases I would possibly have to leave my house, a long with tons of other people. I would like to think I'm more prepared than most of the people I know in the real world. WHY??* Because I love my family.*
> 
> ...


I appreciate that very much Mishie.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Being Liberal's they won't mind a bit when someone else takes all their stuff.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> if my own research on the matter differs


Aha! Caught you in your little lie.
Liberals don't research anything...
You're a closet conservative, and are too ashamed to admit it.

I always knew it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Aha! Caught you in your little lie.
> Liberals don't research anything...
> You're a closet conservative, and are too ashamed to admit it.
> 
> I always knew it.


LOL

Label me all you want but I hate both parties. I believe that they're bought by big corporations and no longer have our best interest at heart.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I hate both parties. I believe that they're bought by big corporations and no longer have our best interest at heart.


^^^Quoted, for truth.^^^


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

IMHO, I find it hard to believe that any Liberal would prep. But if I'm wrong, I think a Liberal prepper in a SHTF event would quickly convert into a Conservative.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Being Liberal's they won't mind a bit when someone else takes all their stuff.


Especially once they form a new community group that will go around and take it all back under the guise of 'the greater good'


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

One liberal that I have talked to about a SHTF, a younger generation family member, told me that if it should happen, one of the first thing that the government would have to do is go around to everyone who has "more then they need" and take it from them in order to redistribute it to those who need it. She also informed me that all firearms would have to be turned in so that the government could use them for forming local militias to provide for the common defense of the local community. I asked her what if I didn't want to give up my personal property, she smugly replied that I would have to. 

She has thought about and her answer is to take from those who have it and give it to someone who doesn't. I suspect that in her mind she will be one of the ones who decides who gets what. After talking to her I went home and started loading more ammo.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> One liberal that I have talked to about a SHTF, a younger generation family member, told me that if it should happen, one of the first thing that the government would have to do is go around to everyone who has "more then they need" and take it from them in order to redistribute it to those who need it. She also informed me that all firearms would have to be turned in so that the government could use them for forming local militias to provide for the common defense of the local community. I asked her what if I didn't want to give up my personal property, she smugly replied that I would have to.
> 
> She has thought about and her answer is to take from those who have it and give it to someone who doesn't. I suspect that in her mind she will be one of the ones who decides who gets what. After talking to her I went home and started loading more ammo.


She'll likely grow up quickly in a SHTF situation.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Her answer is to take from those that managed their resources correctly, then put it in the hands of government who has never managed resources correctly.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> One liberal that I have talked to about a SHTF, a younger generation family member, told me that if it should happen, one of the first thing that the government would have to do is go around to everyone who has "more then they need" and take it from them in order to redistribute it to those who need it. She also informed me that all firearms would have to be turned in so that the government could use them for forming local militias to provide for the common defense of the local community. I asked her what if I didn't want to give up my personal property, she smugly replied that I would have to.
> 
> She has thought about and her answer is to take from those who have it and give it to someone who doesn't. I suspect that in her mind she will be one of the ones who decides who gets what. After talking to her I went home and started loading more ammo.


That ain't liberalism, that's COMMUNISM. I could imagine some scenarios that would make that the only way for a group to survive, but by that time I'd be long gone.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Liberalism is an illness ---- period


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I know several people with liberal views who prep and/or own guns.

Not extreme liberals but any means but definitely not conservative either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> One liberal that I have talked to about a SHTF, a younger generation family member, told me that if it should happen, one of the first thing that the government would have to do is go around to everyone who has "more then they need" and take it from them in order to redistribute it to those who need it. She also informed me that all firearms would have to be turned in so that the government could use them for forming local militias to provide for the common defense of the local community. I asked her what if I didn't want to give up my personal property, she smugly replied that I would have to.
> 
> She has thought about and her answer is to take from those who have it and give it to someone who doesn't. I suspect that in her mind she will be one of the ones who decides who gets what. After talking to her I went home and started loading more ammo.


I have some (mentally ill perhaps?) nieces and nephews who believe that same line of BS. "You should share some of your things if others need it Uncle Slippy" they say". "How about I share a nice swift size 12 upside your ass, is my usual response." Only 2 of my nephews out of 12 nieces and nephews are like minded. The rest are lazy, phone loving, BASS fish...looking for the next shiny object. I'll get to see my favorite nephew next week for Thanksgiving, he'll be bringing his Henry Rifle and has already asked if he can help me cut some more firewood. There is hope...


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Not to side-swipe the conversation (it's a good one), but there seems to be a mix up of party talk and mind-set. 
There is no liberal or conservative party.

Democrats and Republicans are parties, 
Liberal and Conservative are ideologies.

That being said, the ideologies and passions can range a full spectrum.

Hard-core hippies living in communes would be far from conservative, but would still hate "the man".


As I see it, using history as a guide, Liberalism stretched to it's extreme would be 'Iron Fist Communism', Conservative at it's extreme would be 'Wild-West Anarchy'.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

In my opinion any Liberal who preps, is a hoarder for the disaster they know they caused. I am not a hoarder, I demand my country back. So I do not have to collect items to secure my families future.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> Not to side-swipe the conversation (it's a good one), but there seems to be a mix up of party talk and mind-set.
> There is no liberal or conservative party.
> 
> Democrats and Republicans are parties,
> ...


Another man of reason!!! Two in one day?!! It can't be true!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah i am not the poetic type, I demonstrate through actions not words.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

One of the biggest problems is that you consider liberals as your "enemy", simply because they have a different political view as yours. That is so close-minded and sad. Right there is the undermining cause of the downfall of this Babylon that you claim to cherish so much.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm full of contradictions. I think unionized labor is a great thing, but I hate the sense of self entitlement that most unionists have.

I have a reverent respect for the law and peace officers, yet I also feel that stupid intrusive laws deserve to be ignored.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liberal can be defined as someone that has no problem taking other people stuff and giving it away, but when it comes to their stuff hands off. They demand you give more so they can take more. Can't deny it can't hide it. While there are exceptions to all things this one fit 98%.
Liberal would demand you give up all of your supplies so they can then pass them out evenly, however they will pocket 50% of them for their trouble . Then tell you how caring they are.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Our world works because we have opposing ideas!! We keep each other in check. 
I enjoy that!!! Disagree with me!! Open my mind!! In the end I might not AGREE but I still learned something! =)


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

And a Conservative will simply shoot you in the face, leave your children to starve, and take your wife, all the while justifying his actions with "you should have been stronger to protect yourself and family". Where is the middle ground?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> ... Where is the middle ground?


That is part of the problem. There is no middle ground anymore, there is only a vast chasm.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

BagLady said:


> She'll likely grow up quickly in a SHTF situation.


No she won't, she'll be dead. Shot by someone who has stuff and doesn't want it taken away. Sorry, Notsoyoung. It's the truth. I have a neighbor who is so Liberal he has pissed off just about every neighbor in our area. The rest of us have talked about what we would do as a group if we get into a SHTF scenario. They (the Libs) were excluded and were never even mentioned.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> And a Conservative will simply shoot you in the face, leave your children to starve, and take your wife, all the while justifying his actions with "you should have been stronger to protect yourself and family". Where is the middle ground?


The middle ground is where you bury said conservative


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

When a person makes a comment prefacing liberal or conservative, I feel like I have to nail them down to exactly what they mean when they say liberal or conservative, since both terms have been jacked around and the person speaking may or may not know what the words actually mean. 

A true liberal is not a socialist. A true conservative is not a fascist. I see a lot of misrepresentation or misunderstanding when it come to understanding the difference. It has become increasingly tough theses days for an American to simply be an American, when our terminology has been corrupted.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I consider myself a Conservative, although some may consider many of my attitudes and beliefs Liberal. For example, I believe that there is a need for government, but believe that it should be extremely limited and should stay out of my personal life. I do believe that there is a need for certain laws. On the other hand I believe that what someone does is their business as long as they don't affect me. A good example is Gay marriage. I am not Gay. I do not approve of many of the practices of Gays in public. But I don't really have a problem with Gay marriage simply because I don't feel it is any of my business. I don't like Gays sucking face in public, but then on the other hand I don't like men and women who do the same. IMO it is no one's business what two consenting adults do in the privacy of their own homes. I know that many religious people do have a big problem with this, but I feel that people's actions are between them and God as long as they aren't breaking laws. Strangely enough I don't believe that we should promote that as being normal in our schools, such as idiot books such as "Beth has Two Mommies" or other goofy books. I know that it doesn't make allot of sense, but it works for me.

I think that one of the sorriest thing that can happen to a person or family is to get on the public dole, and that they should be pushed off of it as quick as possible. I don't want anyone to starve, but I believe that being dependent on government in order to live is akin to selling yourself into slavery. I think that government is out of control and infringes on our lives too much and it is growing. I think that in order to be a true adult you need to be as self sufficient as possible. 

I know that my musings are scattered but it's early in the morning and added to that my wife has decided that she wants to talk to chatter about nonsensical bs while I am trying to type..... maybe I shouldn't have put that part down.

One last thing. Sometimes I run around my house naked. No one's business but mine and nothing wrong with it (no kids at home), but if I walked out on my front lawn where my neighbors could see me, then I should be arrested. What I do in privacy, my business, in public, the governments business because I am breaking a law.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Lived on the Gulf Coast for 10+ years in Houston. As you can imagine, like anywhere, the population is a mix - 50/50. Some neighborhoods may be more 60/40 or even 70/30 one thing over the other but in the whole 50/50. When Hurricanes and Tropical Storms rolled in, it didn't matter what your political beliefs are - you supplied up and hunker down. There was always somebody, somewhere, that needed to be air lifted out of their apartment by the National Guard or Coasties. I never got to talk to them, but on the outside I would feel comfortable making an educated assumption that they were a little more Liberal leaning. Section 8 housing, WIC Beneficiaries, Inner City, one woman with four kids from three different dads, made the 911 call on an Obama Phone. Not judging - just saying she probably thinks BHO is the doing a pretty good job.

So yeah - your political affiliation has nothing to do with your self preservation. I know just as many card carrying Democrats that think the government is responsible for providing for them and saving them as I do rich Republicans that think they have insulated themselves with money and if things go crazy, they will buy what ever they want off of people. It goes both ways. If anything I'd think you have more *Libertarians *that prep than you find in the statistical population.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe a little off subject, but years ago I was a 911 operator in Savannah, Ga. There was a hurricane that looked like it was going to hit (it didn't), so an evacuation was given for some of the low lying areas. People were informed to evacuate, that if they couldn't the authorities would come and get them and move them to a safe place, and that after a certain point, NO ONE would come to rescue you if you had an emergency. The reason being that they were not going to have emergency responders risk their lives because someone refused to leave. 

I had a women call and say that she and her family WERE NOT going to evacuate, and wanted to know how long it would take for someone to come rescue them if they started getting flooded or their house collapsed. There were public information commercials being aired almost constantly saying that no one would come rescue them if they stayed, and she was well aware of it, but she didn't believe it. I told her that no one would come for her. She replied " Are you trying to tell me that if my children and I are drowning, no one will come to save us"? When I told her that she was correct, no one would, she then started screaming and ranting, and asked me just what would we do if she called asking for help. I told her what we were told, we would try to get her name and the names of everyone with her to help in body identification. She really started screaming and yelling about "how heartless can people be".......... This is one of example of what I think of liberals. They believe that no matter what they do or don't do, no matter what stupid and irresponsible decisions they make, they should not be held responsible for their actions. Who is going to save us? Who is going to take care of me? Who is going to feed me/my children? IMO the big difference between Conservatives and Liberals is that while the Liberals are busy asking "WHO" the Conservative is asking "HOW CAN I". How can I take care of myself, save myself, feed my children.......


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If we define liberals as the liberals running our country it's pretty simple I think.
They believe, if you want to work, then work, if you don't want to work, then you don't have to, they (the liberals) will take from the people who work and disperse it with the people who won't work.
How does that translate to after SHTF? simple: The liberals will want to take everything that the preppers have stored up and divide it up equally with the people that have never prepped. Exactly how they are running the government today.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> If we define liberals as the liberals running our country it's pretty simple I think.
> They believe, if you want to work, then work, if you don't want to work, then you don't have to, they (the liberals) will take from the people who work and disperse it with the people who won't work.
> How does that translate to after SHTF? simple: The liberals will want to take everything that the preppers have stored up and divide it up equally with the people that have never prepped. Exactly how they are running the government today.


They are not liberals in the true sense of the word, I consider Thomas Jefferson to be a liberal in the true sense of the word. When socialism was found out to be unworkable, which it is. Those who adhered to that failed ideology quit calling themselves socialists and started calling themselves, liberals.

When people started figuring out that liberal equates to socialism, the socialist simply changed their name to Progressive. By not accurately referring to themselves as socialists, they are covering up their identity and their intentions.

This concealing of identity and intentions has to a certain extent corrupted our language, thanks to socialists, when somebody says liberal my first question is, which meaning are they referring to, the original meaning of liberal, or the socialist meaning of liberal. In a way, a socialist is kind of like an identity thief. They won't use their given name and are willing to wreck the reputation of another.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I've heard the expression that if you are a young conservative, you have no compassion, and if you are an old liberal, you have no wisdom.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Interesting thread. I think that in general there are people who believe in government solutions for a wide array of problems and we tend to call these folks "liberals" and there are a number of people who believe government solutions tend not to work and prefer less government and we call them "conservatives". Preppers tend to fall in the latter category, but not on every issue and not in lockstep with each other. When you translate this into a wide array of issues you find a lot of people may believe in government solutions for one problem and not another. You also tend to get a lot of looking at issues in a binary fashion where you take either one side or another without thinking about whether there might be a 3rd, 4th or 5th way to deal with a situation. People are just looking at the two opposing views and picking one.

There is also a fair amount of taking a liberal view while thinking of oneself as a conservative and then assuming it must be the conservative view since you see yourself as a conservative and you hold that view. For instance in this thread we have several posters expressing anti-corporation views. Corporations are NOT government, therefore an anti-corporation view would be liberal, similar to the Occupy movement. I don't mean to disrespect the folks who took those positions. I am simply saying you can be liberal on some issues, conservative on others, in still another camp on a third, and still think of yourself as liberal or conservative.

I tend to think of myself as conservative in general, but ready to break in another direction on an issue if I don't agree with the conservative consensus on that issue.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

I happen to be a conservative republican. But, I suppose I have my own set of ideals rather than just towing the line. My concept of "sharing", I have been told, is a little weird. I was not raised to "share" anything at all. As a child, I was told "If you let someone else play with it, and they break it, that's on you. We won't be buying you another one." So, those things I "share" are those things I can afford to lose.

I love to give. I love to help those who deserve my help. They cannot borrow my hammer, but I will buy them one of their own. But that is my choice. I have 11 hammers. If I only wanted 10, I would just have 10. I love the idea of charity and donations. But to have that money taken in taxes, then handed out to those same people is wrong to me. I lost my ability to choose where my money went or if I felt they deserved it. 

There was a time in America, in certain situations, where the idea of a labor union was literally a life savor. Then that idea got out of control. Example: Assembly line workers. The line is too fast, I want to see my representative. I have to stand all day, I want a stool. This stool is too hard, I want a padded chair. I have gained weight from sitting in that comfortable chair all day, I want compensation.

Eventually these businesses either went full automation or left the country. I can't really say I blame them. And to be honest, I'm sorry, but some jobs are dangerous. If that's not for you, don't take that job. Now, that being said, I am not consistent in my reasoning. When it comes to firefighters, law enforcement, and military I feel they should have the best of the best in personal safety equipment, no matter the cost to the tax payer. Does that make me a hypocrite?

Also, I believe in obeying the law. Countless lives have been lost defending our nation and its constitution. The least I can do (now) is obey the law. So it burns my ass when I adopt a life's philosophy that conforms to the law so that I can live my life within the law as a citizen just to see the state of Colorado make pot legal all of the sudden. I'm sorry, I'm proud that I don't smoke pot. But I have a beer a few times a year. If they make beer illegal, I guess I'll have to give that up. I don't like that most every aspect of my life is regulated by the laws of our government. But, I'm not going to break the law just to assert my dominion over my own life. That is unpatriotic in my opinion. But, at the same time, I don't want to see my rights trampled on by an oppressive government. So, I vote and I support various groups with my hard earned money in an attempt to protect our way of life. Does that make me a coward for obeying the law? Does that make me a liberal? I certainly hope not.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You guys make the party lines sound as if they're black and white. THEY'RE NOT!!! You have extremist in both parties. It's a shame that everyone's focus is on the extreme case. The majority of people in this country are somewhere in the middle.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> Her answer is to take from those that managed their resources correctly, then put it in the hands of government who has never managed resources correctly.


If the Sahara Desert was operated by the government, it would run out of sand in 3-5 years.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

You are either on the bus or off the bus but you cant be both.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Reconciliation is one of the things that that was done right in the American civil war that makes it better than the French revolution. Ie. In America, we eventually put down our firearms long enough to figure out how the left and the right can coexist without generations of vengeance killings.

In a SHTF scenario, we may have to pick up a firearm again, but I pray that we all realize the importance of putting it down long enough to find peace. 

I heard an expression "never play the car stereo loud in your own neighbor". I think there may be a lesson in there on how to treat our liberal/conservative neighbors. If it takes a community to survive, it takes neighbors to have a community.


----------

